# HELP! My Dog is Chewing on our baseboards



## TideFan40 (Dec 1, 2008)

We adopted "Daisy" about 5 months ago. She is close to 2 years old now and within the last few days has started chewing at our baseboards! She has never done this before and it really has me worried becuase I DO NOT want her to destroy my house. My wife has said if she doesn't stop, then we are going to have to crate her when we are away, but I really don't want to do that. She stays in our kitchen as is when we are not home and has a baby gate to keep her out of the living room. I have read that there are several bitter sprays that will help this, but also read reviews of the sprays that some dogs actually like the taste. Does anyone have any ideas of what we can do??


----------



## Max'N'MillersMomma (Nov 27, 2008)

You could try the bitter apple spray. There are afew brands out there. I used pepper sprinkled on the floor right next the spot. Has she chosen a certain spot or will she chew all the baseboards? Maybe something has been spilled there and tastes wonderful to her..lol


----------



## noisebug (Nov 22, 2008)

Try the sour apple spray stuff. Works great on our furniture... keeps Max away at all times. Just make sure its safe to use on your baseboards.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

An exercise pen, including a crate and chew toys would solve most of your problem.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 22, 2008)

Get some Alum ... it is a white powder. Get about a spoonful, mix a couple of drops of water with it to make a paste. Spread the paste on the place the dog will chew. The dog will put his mouth on that place only one more time and never again.  I suggest leaving it on for maybe a month then wash it off. It will make an ugly crusty place on your baseboard while it's there but it's only temporary.


----------



## TideFan40 (Dec 1, 2008)

Curbside Prophet said:


> An exercise pen, including a crate and chew toys would solve most of your problem.


Good idea....hadn't even thought of an exercise pen...


----------

